# I Found a Small Bird- sparrow



## ChrisG (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, I am new here..sorry if this is answered already..i found a small bird..pigeon i guess..its the typical gray and black. I have it in a box right now with holes until I get home. I was on my lunch break and it cant fly..i think its very young. 

I have a parakeet at home and an extra cage..is it safe for me to bring this bird into my house if i put it in another cage and room? any help would be great. I dont know what to do and I am worried..

also could my other bird catch anything thru the air??

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ChrisG said:


> Hi, I am new here..sorry if this is answered already..i found a small bird..pigeon i guess..its the typical gray and black. I have it in a box right now with holes until I get home. I was on my lunch break and it cant fly..i think its very young.
> 
> I have a parakeet at home and an extra cage..is it safe for me to bring this bird into my house if i put it in another cage and room? any help would be great. I dont know what to do and I am worried..
> 
> ...


Chris, thank you for picking this little bird up. It will be fine to take the bird and put it in a cage in another room. Just use usual precautions, hand washing between contact with the two birds, etc............
It would really help to know how old this bird is and we can advise you further. It sounds like it's feathered, so keeping it warm may or may not be needed. Please go here and see if you can determine an approximate age by looking at the pictures. 
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


PS: I'm trying to get a moderator to move your post into it's own thread so other members will see it and respond.


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 2, 2008)

*Mites*

Hi and thanks for your quick reply.. I looked at the chart..not sure of the age.....the bird doesn't have any yellow on the top of his head....he is tiny and fluffy..


When I called the bird vet they told me that the bird could have mites..is this bad for the other bird I have and my dog or me??

I am proceeding with caution..no worries..I do plan on keeping him in my home, separate cage...but now I am thinking about these mites that she told me about..sigh~
and of course now its on my mind....

I know most of you have taken in birds from the streets of NY....I'm so sorry for the questions..I just want to enjoy having this bird and not have things on my mind about it..you know?? lol 

I am going to put bird seed and water in the cage. I hope it eats..if not, I will be back here for more advice lol..I will monitor it. 

I live in Queens, NY (jackson Heights) if there is anyone else near me,feel free to email me. 

Thanks again for being so patient with me


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ChrisG said:


> Hi and thanks for your quick reply.. I looked at the chart..not sure of the age.....the bird doesn't have any yellow on the top of his head....he is tiny and fluffy..
> 
> 
> When I called the bird vet they told me that the bird could have mites..is this bad for the other bird I have and my dog or me??
> ...



Ok.........let's see.........as for mites, I expect the bird maybe does have them as most wild birds too. Not to worry though, they won't bother you or your dog and you can use a spray for birds from the pet store or Sevin Dust. They live on feathers, so that's why they won't get on you or the dog. Since it appears we're dealing with a baby, I would be very careful about how much to use and of course don't get in the eyes, nose, etc.......
I don't suppose there's a chance of getting any pictures? Assuming that this is a baby pigeon, and that's what I'll do for now, if it's can't fly, it in all probablility it can't feed its self, so you are going to have to do that. 
Most folks that hand raise baby pigeons use the Kaytee Exact Baby Bird Formula. 
We'll just wait to hear from you later and see what's happening.


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 2, 2008)

OH THANK YOU SO MUCH. I will stop on my way home from work at petsmart and get some spray and I will be careful..that makes me feel better. 

I still have the bird in a box below my desk..its chirping a little. I hope my boss doesnt hear it lol..just 2 more hours and i go home. 

I will see if it eats and poops and then take it from there whether I need to hand feed it. 

I am not sure if its momma was feeding it, i did see a bird there with food in its mouth..but then i was also worried since it couldnt fly and the streets were soooo crowded..and they were cornered by a building..

I hope I did the right thing..I just didnt know what to do.. a few people at work told me i should have left it..but I was scared it might get hit by a car or people step on it..

I just went with my heart..and I swooped him up..I will take care of him. I have a parakeet that I also found in the street..


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 2, 2008)

I will take a picture of it tonight and post here tomorrow..thank you, u make me feel better..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We'll watch for updates. Now that you have your own thread, it will be seen more readily by the other members........


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

They have Scalex spray at Petsmart. That's what one of our rehabbers uses here.


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, well last night my friend who has helped many birds told me to stop by her house with the bird so she can see it..so she told me the bird is a sparrow!

so she fed it with the syringe..she has years of experience.. she called her vet in Forest Hills where they are affilicated with an animal/bird clinic in Long Island...they said to bring it in..its not hurt, just young...so they will transport it to the animal/bird clinic out in LI... and that they will continue to tube feed it and then when its ready set it free..that since its young, it will adapt fine to the outdoors..I hope and pray that the bird will be fine.. I have to trust what they say right?

So later on today she is taking the bird to the vet and I wont see it ever again.

I am a little sad and of course I am worried I hope they honestly take care of it. 

I am always a little nervous about anyone handling any of my animals or animals I find but again, I have to trust what they say.

Thanks everyone..my heart is gently breaking but I know its for the best.


----------



## glasgrow (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice one chris you did the right thing.


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope so..
I'm so sad right now. And withered with worry. 

That's just me.

I keep convincing myself that I need to trust whoever hands it goes into and trust what they tell me. 

Well, i dont want to think about it too much because then I start to tear up and I am at work so I dont want people catching me cry..

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Bless you Chris  I'm sure you did save this little sparrow's life - and you should feel very good about that!! 

I know there are many rehab facilities in NY that do wonders with birds that are brought to them. What's the name of the facilities where your little guy/girl will be taken to? Perhaps you could "google" the name and see if you can find out more information about the place... that may ease your worry a bit. Also, unless I'm mistaken, a wildlife rehabber must be licensed.

You could also try joining this Yahoo group - http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/passerdomesticus/ 

I'll bet some of the members there are from NY and could give you info. about where your sparrow is going.

I'm sure you'll miss him/her anyway - but sometimes knowing they're going to a good place to receive excellent care and attention helps


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, thank u for your kind words..and for the link to the group. Appreciate it. The place was in Valley Stream, LI (forgot the name she told me)..but!!!!!!!!

*GOOD NEWS!!*

I called my friend (on my lunch break) to see how it went with dropping off the sparrow.....she said she noticed this morning that the sparrow is eating on its own!!! she doesnt need to tube feed it....SO she doesnt feel the need to bring it there!! Thats one smart sparrow!!*she wants to know if anyone here with sparrow experience knows if a baby sparrow thats in a bird cage eating off a food tray and water tray will be able to eat outside once its release????*..We also need to see if it can fly good!
if not, then we will keep it, no problem. 

I am so happy right now!!!

btw..she has another sparrow in the cage that she found 2 yrs ago that cannot fly..so the baby sparrow has company


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well...I'm glad we know what type of bird this is now, and thank you for providing the help this little one needs, I appreciate it alot. 

Now....I will move your thread to the appropriate forum and re-title for you. 

Thanks again for enabling this little one a future.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad the hear that this baby is going to be ok. You did a great thing.


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you! I am sooooo happy that my friend and I can personally take care of this sparrow.


----------

